# Shore Fishing



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Im starting to get a little pissed looking everwhere for a good local place to freshwater fish from shore that isn't in the middle of a neighborhood. Almost everyone here seems to have a boat and just go zooming all over the place to wherever the bite is BUT I DON"T!!:banghead Just need a little advice on a nice freshwater spot to fish from shore with some nightcrawlers for sunfish and small bass and whatever else is in there. Please Help


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

What area are you in or how far are you willing to travel. Here in milton there are several spots you can go to. I don't know of any in p'cola so I can't help there. But if you are around Milton then I'll be glad to help.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Im living on NAS pensacola right now. Im willing to go about 15-20 miles away


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

You have Fredrick Lake or Lake Fredrick on base. It's down the road east of the marina. Also, Big Lagoon SRA, out the back gate, left at the light, west for about 8 miles, has a nice pond. Watch for snakes!!!


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

I know about that lake Ive fished it 3 times with worms, lures, and gulp with no luck except when I was about to leave once and I got pissed and smacked the water resulting in the killing one of the minnows, put him on my hook and caught like a 4 inch bream. My curiosity got the best of me the third time I went and I brought a cast net to see if there was anything in this little lake besides microscopic bream after 3 throws with the big cast net all that was in my net were tiny bluegill. I haven't completely given up on that lake yet though because where there small fish theres almost always big fish.


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

where in milton is there to shore fish at? Im new to this freshwater fishing and could use a few good spots. Thanks for any info.


----------

